# Getting Started



## mnhutson (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi.  I'm in the VERY beginnings of learning to make melt and pour soap.  I am so overwhelmed.  Can anybody help me put together a list of things I need to get started.  I live in Oklahoma and our options of bath products consist of Bath and Body Works (which I really like, don't get me wrong) or Wal-Mart.  I would like to make a line of bath products that I can take to craft shows and possibly have a small store in time.  I'm getting ahead of myself I know    Ok, so what are the must haves to get started?  Thanks for any advice or suggestions that you might have!

Necia


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey there and welcome to the addiction! At brambleberry they have melt and pour kits that will help you get started!


----------



## Vickery (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome! ^_^

When I was getting started with Melt and Pour (I keep telling myself I am still getting started whenever I run out of supplies XD) I first tried to figure out a couple things that I would like to learn how to make.

As in... "Oh! A lemon poppy seed soap bar might be neat... and an soap bar that smells like oatmeal, milk and honey too, maybe with real oats in it!"

That gave me an idea to at least some FOs (Fragrance Oils) I'd like to purchase.  If you would like to go all natural, I would suggest researching the beneifits of Essential Oils to scent your soap instead.  I adore Lemongrass personally 

You also need to figure out what kind of molds you'd like.  There are some nifty ways to make some home made molds (PVC Pipe, Pringles Can) but you can also buy some nifty soap molds that look upscale.

I bought mine from: http://www.spinningleaf.com/

If you want your soaps to have the handmade touch, and still look classy - you can buy a soap loaf mold.  This way, you can make a few pounds of soap at a time.  

Here are two websites to look around 

http://www.brambleberry.com/ - I personally adore their soap bases

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ - This place has some nifty stuff.  I am currently waiting on an order from them.

Anyway! I hope that helped a little bit.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 22, 2009)

> I'm getting ahead of myself I know  Ok, so what are the must haves to get started?


The number 1 must have is research.  The rest will fall into place.


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 22, 2009)

I am with Tabitha: research.

Just read everything MP related on the forum and archives, look at other people stores and their soaps. See if you can figure out how this could be done. Get your creativity flowing, figure out what makes good soap stand apart from regular soap. Tips, techniques, etc. Think of what you might want to do, see if someone else has done that already, read what kind of trouble they ran into. Have fun


----------



## Suzyy (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi there.
I just finished signing up literally like 5 minutes ago & I'm loving this so far.
Ive been working with Melt & pour for about 2 months now & i think im ready for the real deal now ( cold process soap )
The only thing is, im a bit scared about working with Lye


----------



## Jola (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree, research! 
I don't do M&P, I do CP.  My plan initially was to do M&P but the more I read CP intrigued me more.  And I did read... I was doing research for about 2 months before ever purchasing my supplies  

Also, make sure you get quality supplies.  My first and only attempt with M&P was a kit I got at Michael's.  It was just gross! The base smelled like paint and even after adding FO, didn't get much better.  The soap is slimy and gross to use.  

I'm sure there is better out there but I just didn't like the experience.

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## mnhutson (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for the guidance.  I made my first batch last night ( oatmeal and peppermint), and there is a lot of room for improvement.  what is the best way to make m&p bars harder?  I got my products from wsp, but they seem to have a little bit of a greasy film.  I read that it was bad to sweat, but i didn't realize it would be that bad.
Doing a lot of research on cp and hp right now.  not sure i am patient enough for cp though.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Suzyy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey guys
I made a batch of cold process yesterday afternoon & It was way too greasy in the end. I'm pretty sure I didn't put that much coconut oil in it, but it was so greasy 

I cannot wait to start making cold process soap.


----------

